# Some New Stuff



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Well I have completed a new body, along with restarted another model improvement project with a smaller body. Just when you think you have it figured out, tackle making throws you a new loop. I guess thats what makes it fun.

Here are a few new colors of the 10" bait and my prototypes of the finished 13" bait. 

The 13" is my pride and joy. It can achieve 40ft of depth with 92 feet of line. That was done with 10-12b briad, but i am certain with 20 lb braid it will only take a few more feet of line. Does this thing ever dig! I have another shallower lip that i think will max out at 25, however i still have to test it out a bit. I will keep everyone posted. These are just the prototypes, i hope to make a finished batch this fall and winter.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

And here are the ten inchers!


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

those look stunning. amazing job.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! I really like the way you sunk the eyes, very realistic looking.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude, you have some insane talent! Great work, I always enjoy seeing your baits.

jeremy


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic stuff! Love your patterns (on these and previous postings)

Michael


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. Everyone that posts on here helps push me to the next level. I like coming up with new deep looking patterns!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work Jared. 

Did you get to run them at St. Clair this past weekend? I know it is still a little early for the big baits but I bet they would have still hit them.

John


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are some of the cleanest, tightest LARGE baits I've seen. Very,very nice Hawg hunters for sure.

I really like your pattern styles.....Top notch

MS


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

thanks guys,

The big baits are the first two of their kind. I just painted the colors to try some new thing and they turned out pretty well. i was not going to put eyes or gills on them, but then one night i felt bold. I

I will be making a dozen or so more between now and winter.

John,

we did run them for a handful of hours on St Clair, with nothing to show. But boy do they pound! All the small body baits are what the fish seemed to want. My seven inch bait went off a few times. And bucktails seemed to rule.

Nothing wanted the big baits yet. But if i get back up there this fall, bet your bottom one or both of those lures are swiming the entire time off a boat rod! I know something will eat them. Scott and I have big plans for the big bait this fall.


----------



## Ganjo (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the first time i've seen your work,
are beautiful,compliments.
Ivan


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Some nice looking lures. Ok here is my question to you. How do you post pics. I have been trying and no luck......Matt


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thank you for all of the compliments. Here are a few more i made for a guy in Canada. The walleye is similar, nothing new there. I have a few more ideas for colors and i hope i can get some more time in the shop to paint them. 

In regards to inserting photo's. Select the paperclip or the icon with the mountain. Then attach your files.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Simply stunning paint work there,,,very, very nice !!!

MS


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't have the ability to do the level of work that you folks do but I truly admire the talent displayed here. Very nice work shown in these lures!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those lures and paint jobs look absolutely awsome. Just make some 4" or 5" ones for me and I will test them for you


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I am going to be making a 5 - 5 1/2 inch shad here shortly. I am super excited to complete it. However i am just short on time to do it. I am just going to have to force myself to make time. 

Thanks again for all those who have complimented. I will be posting a couple more pictures tomorrow or when i get back from vacation. I have lightened up on the lure making the last couple weeks. But hopefully i can get back into the swing of things this fall when the lake does not let us fish.

Jared


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I have been busy in the basement as you guys can see. I have been torn between my wife's list of things to do and my own! If only she could understand that fishing lures are more important than the laundry room!

Here are the 9" minnow and 5.75" shad baits I have been working on. The blue gill and baby bass are my favorites. I spent way too much time with the bass but it really paid off in the end.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Here are the rest. I will post more as i paint them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Tell your wife the laundry room can wait. Those look Fantastic!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

A+&a gold star!!! Beautiful! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic looking as usual! 

Michael


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Laundry room is almost done then you will have all the time you need. Lets just finish it up real quick.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Very very nice, have one question though are those wood?


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

sweet looking baits.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work man


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Polo,

The lures are made from resin. 

Here are a few more from the other day. Thank you all for the compliments, this really is an addicting hobby!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man those are hot! I'd love to pick your brain on the process you use to make your bodies. If you have any pics of manufacturing these I'd sure love to see them. Great work!!!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Almost a shame to put them in water.


----------



## Tbarr (May 28, 2010)

Did you paint the lures by hand? Awsume job. Those would sit in glass enclosed cabinet if I had them


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes I paint them by hand. I am always trying to come up with new patterns. While the cleanest baits look good, sometimes the imperfections give them that added flavor.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Those are Mighty pretty!!!!!! Almost too good to go fishing with.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MEISTERICS said:


> Polo,
> 
> The lures are made from resin.
> 
> Here are a few more from the other day. Thank you all for the compliments, this really is an addicting hobby!


Those are about the body shape of a Menhaden. I'd bet they would be killer on Stripers in the Chesapeake Bay! Nice work.


----------

